# Anyone having weird bluetooth issues?



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi all. I've had my M3 for about a year and a half. I've always played audio over Bluetooth from my Samsung phone (same phone the whole time too) without issue. Recently, while on v50.7 of the firmware, I've had strange issues popping up, described as follows:

Phone (seemingly) connects normally, starts playing audio through the car speakers, and then suddenly the audio stops. Song continues on phone but I can't hear anything. This could be one minute in, two minutes in, or 10. No rhyme or reason that I can discern.
Today, it did this, but it was weird - the audio cut out _exactly _when I clicked the steering wheel to skip tracks. Phone did NOT skip tracks, but rather paused as if Bluetooth was disconnected. When I clicked (on the phone) to resume/skip/etc., phone responded but nothing could be heard through the speakers.

Phone appears to connect, but no audio at all.
Phone says it's not connected, but audio plays through car speakers _very_ quietly.
Phone connects, but audio plays through phone only (this has only happened one time).
In the above scenarios, the Bluetooth "controls" also stop working - no play/pause or skip tracks, and changing the volume on the car has no effect on the phone.
I've tried all sorts of "fixes" - rebooting my phone (worked initially but then reverted), disconnecting from Bluetooth via the car interface and via the phone's interface (does NOT work). Today, I even tried deleting the device on both car and phone, and re-adding it. This did not have any effect. What's weird is I'm still able to take calls, and interact with text messages, through the car - so it is still clearly connected. But something is not working with respect to non-call audio.

Anyone else seeing this? I 100% realize this could be on my phone's end, and have nothing to do with the car. But I haven't changed anything (that I can remember) on my phone that would have affected this, while on the car, I did recently update to v50.7.

Thanks.


----------



## Ed Post (Sep 18, 2018)

Yeah, I've never gotten it to work exactly how I wanted it with my Samsung Note 9. Sometimes it syncs contacts and calendar, sometimes not. It captures SMS text announcements but doesn't play them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jason Krellner said:


> my Samsung phone


Which phone?


----------



## styleruk (Dec 3, 2018)

I had an issue Sunday, may not be related though. It started when I tried to search for a track on Spotify, my voice was not heard several times, so I pulled over and manually searched. Then no audio, even though the track was progressing. So I though, this is the issue where spotify plays it on another device and I can't access that feature on Tesla and it must be playing on my PC at home...helpful. So I went to my phone and there was no audio there either. Phone was connected and the track I chose was progressing. BT on phone was definitely connected to car. Played the radio and that worked.
On my way home, I tried again but could not get audio from my phone at all.
Next day, fine.

The only thing I've done different lately is turn off my BT on my phone when I get home as I'm getting battery drain and thought my phone was connecting to car all night. So maybe the BT does not like this.

I have Google Pixel phone.


----------



## Jason Krellner (Sep 8, 2018)

It's the car. After trying everything I could think of this morning with the car (reboots, etc.) and my phone (Samsung S10+), I tested with a different phone (Pixel 3A XL). 

Same issue with both phones. Looking at the phone, everything is connected and music is playing. But nothing comes through speakers and phones do not respond to car inputs (steering wheel or screen taps).

I made a service appointment.


----------

